# Dark, Emotional, and Serious



## RogueGunslinger (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm looking for some well written books with very dark themes. Something that has a deep emotional pull, and deals with sensitive issues dealing with right, wrong, and human nature. If there's comedy in the book, I wan't it to be dry wit, and dark humor. Anybody got any suggestions?


For anyone else, I'd suggest most anything by Chuck Palanuik.


----------



## SevenWritez (Aug 19, 2008)

The Snows of Kilimanjaro. It's a short story by Ernest Hemingway. 

After that, read For Whom the Bell Tolls. This too is by Hemingway.


----------



## SevenWritez (Aug 19, 2008)

The Reluctant Fundamentalist is another very well done novel, though I forget the author's name.

Also, read Fire in the Blood. These all fit the theme of corrupt human nature.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Aug 19, 2008)

On the Hemingway theme, try the short story The Hill are White Elephants if you haven't read it already.  It's some grim shit.
Or my novel.


----------



## moderan (Aug 19, 2008)

Anything by Jim Thompson.


----------

